# what does flashing a drive mean?



## cabse5 (Apr 14, 2008)

I've experienced problems accessing some DVDs using a Samsung DVD-ROM SD-612B drive. I've come across some firmware updates for the drive. A web site professing knowledge in flashing a drive suggests that could be done. It suggests first booting with a boot disk and using SFDNDOS.exe and SFDNDOSM.exe. What does flashing a drive mean? What are the advantages in flashing the drive? What are the disadvantages in flashing the drive? Is there a better way?

Thanks
Mark


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If your problem is reading pre-recorded DVD's, the drive is most likely failing.
"Flashing" is updating the firmware. Usually the updates are for better data recognition.
The latest firmware for your drive can be downloaded here: http://www.samsung.com/us/support/d...D=2043504&prd_ia_cd=03020100&disp_nm=BD-P2500
There is also a tutorial on how to do the flash.


----------

